# Temperature drop in early pregnancy



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Can anyone reassure me that this temperature drop is not neccessarily a threatened miscarriage? I'm still way above my coverline, but a .5 degree drop in one day has me very concerned. I already had an U/S scheduled for this morning - I'm only hoping that the OB that we are to meet with will know what to do with this information. I'm on Progesterone supplements because we've already lost 2 babies in early miscarriages. I was already concerned that we wouldn't see a temp drop if a miscarriage started, due to the supplements. So you can imagine my hysteria when I get a temp drop even while _on_ the progesterone.

Any positive info or stories would be welcome - I already know what the worst case scenario is


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I'm sorry that you are so worried. Its good that you have an ultrasound scheduled....that should give you some answers.

The good news is that temperature drops like that can just be a fluke sometimes....maybe you were breathing through your mouth or something. Maybe the room was colder than usual?

I hope that you get some answers today. I'm sure you are terrified. Maybe an hcg beta wouldn't be a bad idea....if you have 2 of them done a few days apart it will give you a good idea of how healthy the pregnancy is.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

I temped until about my 5th or 6th week. There were at least two times, maybe more, where my temp dropped. I think it was by .4, but it may have been more. I also had some spotting early on so those were some very stressful days for me. I'm 23 weeks now so everything turned out OK. I think as long as they don't keep dropping you are fine. Personally, after the last drop I stopped temping. I just found it too nerve wracking. I do hope everything turns out OK for you and you go on to have a healthy and long pregnancy!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks so much - it helps to know that others have seen this and it wasn't necessarily a harbinger. I think you're right, I should stop temping. We suspect that our second baby died about 2 weeks before we knew from the ultrasound, and I'm forever tormented by the fact that I didn't sense it. I think I'll have to make a decision between the temping hysteria and beating myself up over my lack of intuition.

My appointment isn't until 11:15, and it may just be the longest 90 minutes of my life.....


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

I hope your ultrasound went well, mama!

I had a drop in temperature both this tiem and the last. Scared the hell out of me, let me tell you! I had a miscarriage between DS1 and DS2, I was very worried. However, my temp drop remained unexplained. It went back up by the next time I took it (which was a couple of hours later). DS2 was born at 38 weeks. This pregnancy, complete with temp drop somewhere in the fifth week, is now 30 weeks along. So yes, it does happen and it can most certainly work out.


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

I referred to my temps for this pregnancy (which I kept taking until about 60DPO) as the 'rollercoaster' effect. Dips like that were really common and always went back up. A drop that it still WAAAAYYYY above your coverline is no reason for concern. Watch the pattern, see if it goes back up in a day or two. And breathe...

I'm 20 weeks along right now with my first baby girl (after 3 boys pregnancies) and I assure you, your temps look sooooo like mine.


----------

